# nuvens final de tarde 29 Outubro



## Pedro L. (30 Out 2011 às 01:23)

Pessoal estas fotos ao final do dia 29 de Outubro, em que esteve céu limpo com umas nuvens altas e ao fim do dia, ao pôr do sol, mesmo sabendo que o sol por baixo das nuvens dá outra tonalidade, tava um pouco fora do comum. via-se em todo o litoral e para o interior do país, como se uma nuvem de fogo se trata-se.
sabem-me explicar que fenómeno é este? Obrigado


----------

